# Time to practice... Aug. 24, 25, 26!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The track rebuild is going great!

New subfloor and carpet are installed, floors cleaned, and new puter set up.

We're ready for some practice for the upcoming onroad season.

There's a good number of folks coming in from out of state and country to get a jump start on the onroad season.

We are going to be open on the 24, 25, and 26

24 Saturday 9am to 9pm
25 Sunday 9am to MIDNIGHT!
26 Monday 9am to 6pm

Practice fees will be 15.00 per day.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Good deal...


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Im in! see you Saturday!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

To those of you coming out to practice this weekend. Laurel road will be closed starting at Carpenter and to the west. Take 303 (Center) or Sleepy Hallow (south of Laurel) to 42 (Pearl). There will be marked detours as well.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

sg1 said:


> The track rebuild is going great!
> 
> New subfloor and carpet are installed, floors cleaned, and new puter set up.
> 
> ...


Until Midnight!?! Those are hours even I can work with.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All ready for laps!!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks awesome. You guys did great and way ahead of schedule. Thanks to the gate crew and people that was able to help out.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Day 1 of practice in the books!!

I can't believe how nice the subfloor and new carpet turned out.

Thanks everyone who came out!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Thanks everyone who came out!


Even those with kids came out. :freak:

And Steve Miller.

To quote Steve Radecky: "The track is as smooth as a billiard table". :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet. I expect to make it out a bit later.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

the track was great. it was nice not seeing my car bounce onto the straight like it was in the past. All involved did a GREAT JOB.

12 scale mod and TC Mod should be very happy on how smooth the track is.

again, thanks for opening up the doors early for practice.

My boy, who didn't enjoy the ride down, or back home, had a great time and wants to come back and "race". That was awesome to hear. Maybe even next time, I'll bring some parts for his truck so I can fix it, if he breaks it. Bad daddy...:drunk: he enjoyed driving my car, though.

anyone driving from Michigan down, avoid 75 north on the way home. it is down to 1 lane, and I got caught in it. took an extra 45 to get home. so pissed....


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone at The Gate! Wow what a difference your hard work will not go unnoticed! Had a great time yesterday. Thanks Sam


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

Bigz84 said:


> anyone driving from Michigan down, avoid 75 north on the way home. it is down to 1 lane, and I got caught in it. took an extra 45 to get home. so pissed....


True story, that wreck was so bad it also blocked two lanes SOUTHBOUND. A couple of big trucks got together and knocked 2 or 3 ten foot pieces of the top HALF of the divider wall into the Southbound fast lane. Yeah, that's what I'm saying, there was 20 to 30 feet, of the top half, of the Divider wall just laying in the fast lane.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The traffic Todd was talking about was down in the Monroe area, which was all weekend. Mel, that accident was up in the very south side of Detroit Sunday. I sat in both messes coming back from Sandusky.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thank you everyone who came out to our 3 days of practice!

For the first weekend of running on the new subfloor and carpet things went really well.

Keep your eyes open for other practice days


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------

